# 7 week scan - one twin smaller



## Claire25 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi, 

I wonder if anyone can help me? I had a private scan on Friday to determine my dates and was shocked to find out I am expecting twins.

One measured 10.5mm and was in a 4.5cm sac and the other measured 6.9mm and was in a 1.5cm sac.  The sonographer said there is a chance that the smaller twin may not make it.  Just wondered if you'd judge it the same... or is it likely to catch up??

See it sounds so small but watching the DVD back I could swear the sacs are almost the same size at some points in the DVD.

Both had heartbeats and the big one was dated at 7 weeks and the smaller at 6+4.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated as I am so worried 

Thank you,

Claire


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

i'm afraid it doesn't look as though there will be a good outcome for the smaller twin, it's quite a big difference for this stage. However, you never never know, and you have to keep that hope. When is your next scan?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Claire25 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hiya, thanks for being so honest.

Next scan is a week on Friday at 9 weeks... I don't think I can wait that long 

If the baby was to catch up in size, is it still bad news that the sac is so much smaller? Does it increase the odds that there were two heartbeats there at all? 

Gosh, it's so sad 

Thank you again xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

if the baby has grown by next week, the sac should have also, seeing two heartbeats does give a little
bit more hope than none. I wish I could
say that everything sounds as though it will
be ok, but you know I can't. I'm
so sorry, I will be thinking of you, please
let me know how things go next week,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

